
Painting in Clojure - speednoise
http://tombooth.co.uk/painting-in-clojure/
======
tombooth
Hi I am the author of this post,

I'm going to be knocking around if anyone has any questions, as I think you
all deserve a finished post.

If anyone wants to contribute or have a look at the code it is all hosted at
[https://github.com/tombooth/painting-in-
clojure](https://github.com/tombooth/painting-in-clojure)

Tom

------
siavosh
This is great. I imagine similar tutorials for sounds/music can resonate with
different folks.

~~~
jeletonskelly
[http://www.repl-electric.com/](http://www.repl-electric.com/)

------
fescue
I love this! I made a project for executing Sol LeWitt's instructional art in
JavaScript (but any language is great):
[https://github.com/wholepixel/solving-
sol](https://github.com/wholepixel/solving-sol)

------
mcmire
Did not realize it used math to simulate paint hitting the canvas like that! I
like the research that went into this. Pretty neat stuff.

------
guard-of-terra
This is my take at drawing in Clojure:

[https://github.com/alamar/elegraph/blob/master/moscow.png](https://github.com/alamar/elegraph/blob/master/moscow.png)

An infographic showing voting in some elections in Moscow, and presumed
violations thereof.

One pixel - one vote. One blob - one voting comission. Had to learn to draw
circles of a given area.

------
gopalv
I like the fact that it uses Processing to do this.

The right tool for art.

~~~
smrtinsert
Most likely by way of Quil
([https://github.com/quil/quil](https://github.com/quil/quil)). Using quil in
your ide of choice is a dream and a remarkable improvement over the native
processing env in terms of interactivity with the sketch.

~~~
Kronopath
> _This truly was an amazing place. Here, dreams and reality had been drawn
> together - all in one Process. "__Why _would I ever leave? " he barked with
> joy! __Why _indeed!_

Is this implying that this framework was the work of _why the lucky stiff, or
is it just some kind of reference to him? The description does very much seem
like his style.

~~~
dyadic
Just a reference, but the style is intended to emulate _why.

Quil came from clj-processing, and the relevant discussion about naming is
here: [https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/clj-
proce...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/clj-
processing/bInbqLUuEMo)

(I wasn't involved, I just remember things)

